
Irrational markets: people reject free money out of anger - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/06/irrational-markets-people-reject-free-money-out-of-anger.ars
======
Tichy
"Private Impunity Game, in which the person who made the offer wasn't even
informed of whether it was rejected or not—they simply walked away with their
share of the cash."

I wonder if they reject the cash to feel more justified to punch the other
person in the face if they meet them after the test. While still irrational,
that would cater to an internal sense of fairness.

